# Twin power turbo 4 cyl



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

I was reading about these on popular science. AMAZING. the concept is so cool. I wonder if there is one out there that could be modified to be put on our engines. I would anticipate at least a ten to twenty percent increase in mpgs. 

Look in google and search popular science and two in one turbochargers.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

The newer BMW 335 use the twin scroll turbo I believe, if that's what you're referring to.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

VW and Volvo both have new "twincharged" engines. A supercharger for low-end torque (eliminates turbo lag, even from a small turbo, entirely) and turbocharger for top-end HP. Think it's a great concept, although expensive.

The CTD, though, has a variable geometry turbo to allow it to create boost at both low and high RPM...not a simple one-sized turbocharger with a wastegate like the 1.4T engines use.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I twin charged my cobalt and it was cool I could have got a lot more power if I would have stuck with just a turbo. The problem with big numbers on twin charge is controlling intake air temps.


----------

